# Beach shale for freshwater tank



## Baburelli (Jan 1, 2017)

I found some beautiful pieces of shale on our beach on Pender Island and would like to know if I can use it in my fresh water tank. Any advise is much appreciated.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I think you meant to say Shell. Ocean shells can alter your water chemistry. It might increase PH and salinity of your water which the fish might not like. Size of shells and how many will play a factor


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he actually did mean shale, a type of soft slate. Apparently some can contain oily substances that are toxic. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with TomC on this. I wouldn't risk it.


----------

